# Officers ACP



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

Been a while since I had a Pony in the collection, but for the price I couldn't pass this one up. It was made in 1986 and while it has a few scuffs on the outside, inside it looks basically unfired. I took this one to an action shoot last weekend (like IDPA with less rules) and it performed perfectly. To get a nice Colt for less than $525 just warms my heart and it's a great addition to my 1911 collection...


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice!
Eli


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

Very nice, Dave.


----------



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

I had one new back in the 80's and the recoil springs would slowly work on the retaining cap/plug under the barrel exit unit it flew out while shooting. This happened twice. The springs and broken cap were down ranger about 30 feet or so.

It was very frustrating since there was no Internet for public use yet so quick answer were not to be had. Let alone any info sharing with other Colt Officer 45 owners. 

You paid about what it cost new, if I remember.


----------



## CoastieN70 (May 5, 2006)

You might want to look into getting a Clark Recoil Plug. It is much beefier than the OEM whaich as stated above have a tendency to fail. I think Wilson also has a version of the plug...


----------

